# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Chamois mount - Robo Chammy

## Shearer

Last year I shot a 10" chamois but unfortunately horn rot had left it with only one horn and the remaining one was also showing the effects.
I decided to give it a make over with a prosthetic horn as something a bit different.
Introducing Robo Chammy.

----------


## kiwijames

Is that re-bar? Whatever it is it looks very cool

----------


## Shearer

> Is that re-bar? Whatever it is it looks very cool


Yeah. 20mm reinforcing rod. Growth rings make him 12 years old :Grin:

----------


## akaroa1

I think you have invented a new art form !
The eye should be red LED

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

hmmmm... I have a doe head here that has a missing horn also, does robo chamois need a girlfriend???

----------


## Shearer

> hmmmm... I have a doe head here that has a missing horn also, does robo chamois need a girlfriend???


Yeah. Good idea Ryan. Pretty sure this is the buck you and Sam saw up the Lambert in 2015.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yeah. Good idea Ryan. Pretty sure this is the buck you and Sam saw up the Lambert in 2015.


haha, could well be if hes from there! well hes on youtube then! (more alive when he appeared on youtube)

----------


## Shearer

> I think you have invented a new art form !
> The eye should be red LED


 @akaroa1. Thought about punking him up a bit (nose rings and maybe a tattoo) but we will see.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> hmmmm... I have a doe head here that has a missing horn also, does robo chamois need a girlfriend???


Playing with fire you guys.
Haven't you seen the movies where computers and robots go psycho and turn on people. Could be the end of chammy hunting as we know it. Well as you guys know it. I've never hunted them.

----------


## Mooseman

That's quite neat won't be many of those running around that's for sure. Good idea though.

----------


## Micky Duck

definately would go with red led eyeball...that is friggin cool and not something Ive ever seen done before.

----------


## Shearer

> definately would go with red led eyeball...that is friggin cool and not something Ive ever seen done before.


Thanks.

----------


## gadgetman

> Playing with fire you guys.
> Haven't you seen the movies where computers and robots go psycho and turn on people. Could be the end of chammy hunting as we know it. Well as you guys know it. I've never hunted them.


Who would be the hunted?

----------


## gadgetman

> I think you have invented a new art form !
> The eye should be red LED


+1

and an eye patch on the other one.

----------


## Shearer

Robo chamios in his final state.

----------


## Micky Duck

that would look grouse on an album cover for a band like Queen or David Bowie...maybe one of the up n coming local bands would snatch it as a kind of mascot/coat of arms???

----------

